# Some good news coming from the USA



## Rob Fisher (5/12/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/16)

Great news
Thanks for sharing @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

